
Delta defines stringent process to bring emotional support animals on board - jhatax
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/19/16910272/delta-emotional-support-animals-rules-flights-tougher
======
jhatax
Apparently, people have been bringing the likes of possums, snakes, spiders,
and turkeys on board for emotional support.

